# Thoughts and expectations for boarding services?



## Latisha Wiggan (Feb 16, 2017)

hi all hope you're all well,

at the moment I'm thinking of opening my own small business from home boarding rabbits, guinea pigs ect and hoping to start this nearing the end of September. I'm here to ask what small pet owners think about boarding services and what you expect from them should you need a service like this one, so all feedback on this is welcomed and would give me ideas to go on just in case i might have missed something in my planning.

many thanks xx


----------



## Petsxoxo (Jun 7, 2017)

Hello.

This sounds like an awesome idea! As a small pet owner I would want to see a a few pictures of the cage setups or the room where my own animal's cage would be. I would want the person to be knowledgeable about the animal (I am sure you are) and to provide a schedule on the sort of things they would do with my pet i.e. feeding times, exercise (if needed) etc. I hope this helped a bit 
Petsxoxo


----------



## Latisha Wiggan (Feb 16, 2017)

Petsxoxo said:


> Hello.
> 
> This sounds like an awesome idea! As a small pet owner I would want to see a a few pictures of the cage setups or the room where my own animal's cage would be. I would want the person to be knowledgeable about the animal (I am sure you are) and to provide a schedule on the sort of things they would do with my pet i.e. feeding times, exercise (if needed) etc. I hope this helped a bit
> Petsxoxo


aw thanks It helped


----------

